# best brand of plastic for wrapping bales?



## G&GFarms (Dec 31, 2014)

I just bought an in-line wrapper and was wondering whats the best plastic brand and what mill thickness would people recommend. Thanks for the feed back.


----------



## timberjackrob (Feb 16, 2015)

this was first year we wrapped any hay we have indv wrapper and used sunfilm which is about the only brand local farm stores carry around here it worked good.i seen an ad in hay&forage grower magazine about a film that was kinda tan/crème color and claimed to block uv and oxygen better than any other out there but I cant think of the name of it and I have done threw the mag away maybe someone else will know.im not sure about what mil the sunfilm was but I will look tomorrow and let you know.


----------



## swmnhay (Jun 13, 2008)

This is what I sell



G&GFarms said:


> I just bought an in-line wrapper and was wondering whats the best plastic brand and what mill thickness would people recommend. Thanks for the feed back.


This is what I sell.I haven't had any complains so it must be good!We stock it in a 1.2 M ,3 layer with plastic tubes.It's made in Hudson,Wisc.

http://swmnhay.com/bale-film.htm


----------



## endrow (Dec 15, 2011)

Sawesome some pricing today


----------



## PaMike (Dec 7, 2013)

Daniels! I know that board when I see it...

Down in my neck of the woods Endrow...

Any of you guys get "bad" rolls of wrap? Every once in a while I get a roll that just wants to tear all the time.Will tear 1 or 2 times per bale. Makes for a slow go...


----------



## timberjackrob (Feb 16, 2015)

we had one that wanted to tear bad till we figured out we had it routed wrong thru the pre stretcher lol.were still learning .


----------



## swmnhay (Jun 13, 2008)

PaMike said:


> Daniels! I know that board when I see it...
> Down in my neck of the woods Endrow...
> 
> Any of you guys get "bad" rolls of wrap? Every once in a while I get a roll that just wants to tear all the time.Will tear 1 or 2 times per bale. Makes for a slow go...


i went and toured the bale film factory that I sell.It was very interesting and it helps a person to understand why things work the way they do.If the film is breaking more then likely it is a thin spot in it and that why it breaks because it is weaker there.Most films are gaurenteed to be within + or - 5% of thickness.I watched the readout as the film was being made and it was within 0.5% as I watched it.It was new state of the art film blowing machine.VERY interesting.


----------



## MtnHerd (Jul 6, 2011)

I use Sunfilm and have never had an issue. If you have a partial roll left be sure and place it back in the plastic that it was packed in. I found out that if you do not it loses some of its adhesiveness.


----------



## yarnammurt (Jan 1, 2014)

Man I am getting screwed down here. I am paying $120 a roll for 20" sunfilm. But I like it.


----------



## timberjackrob (Feb 16, 2015)

30" sunfilm in the low 80's here last year not priced it this year yet


----------

